# Stream-Only Videos abspeichern?



## DrSlagPhD (30. März 2004)

Hallo,

gibt es eine Methode, um Videos, die man nur Streamen
kann, downzuloaden? Bei yahoo.com beispielsweise
gibt es kurze Newsclips, die ich gerne speichern würde,
um sie in einer Präsentation analysieren zu können.

Weiß jemand etwas?


----------



## lohokla (31. März 2004)

Du kannst mal Offline Explorer probieren. Es kann aber sein, dass es nicht klappt, weil die Videos anscheinend neue Stream-Techniken benutzen


----------

